# How Often Do You Buy New Undies?



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just want to know how often do you buy new undies, preferably describe what kind of undies (frilly, lacy, see-through etc.).


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Once a you'll never know?


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I never buy 'em cos they just wear out*

Mum got me some when I was 6

I've got some with 99% holes

Just loose elastic


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I get a pair delivered with my morning paper.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Fey said:


> Once a you'll never know?


I presume you don't wear any. Trying to imagine that. Hmm.. saucy.



twitchy666 said:


> Mum got me some when I was 6
> 
> I've got some with 99% holes
> 
> Just loose elastic


Sounds about right. I've a couple of those still in my cupboard too.



typemismatch said:


> I get a pair delivered with my morning paper.


Everyday?


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Maybe once or twice a year. I try to keep them as long as possible since it seems like such a waste to keep throwing them out.

I get Hanes bikinis or hipsters. I used to get the cute girly/sexy kind, but ef that. They aren't comfortable and I always worry I'll bloody them up, which I have actually done. My lady parts are a bish.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Every few months, probably about twice a year. I buy boxers.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Lacy. New pair every day baby.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Too often. I'm too active and they seem to wear out quickly


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have literally never bought my own underwear before..... omg


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't wear undies...


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Once a year. I just buy some of those packages that have several pairs of underwear, usually the plain kind that might be all one color or they might have a simple pattern. Nobody is going to see them, so I don't see the point in getting anything fancy. They don't wear out that quickly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said once a month, but it's really maybe two or three times a year.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I get them second hand from the old folks home mmmm comfy they mostly come in yellow and brown :/


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Around twice a year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I buy them when I see them on sale (they cost too much normally). I have like 30 pairs right now because I hate doing laundry and I can change my underwear twice a day if I want and still not have to do them for a long time. I try to always buy the white ones and if I can, exactly the same brand.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Once-twice a year.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Once a year maybe. Perhaps more if I see something I like *got Minions panties the other day*


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Once or twice a year. Usually I stick with basic neutral colours (white, beige and black).


----------

